# Auxilio de encendido electrónico



## pulqui (Abr 8, 2008)

Hola soy nuevo y me presento , lo que estoy buscando es un circuito para armar un auxilio de distribuidor para encendido electrónico , que remplace al modulo y o al captor en caso de falla , y para poder seguir en forma provisoria hasta el reemplazo del componente averiado.
A modo de ejemplo puedo decir que Nosso fabricaba algo así e igual Pitarchi pero ya no los hacen , desde ya gracias.
Pulqui


----------



## armandolopezmx (Abr 30, 2008)

es para automovil fuell inyection 
?

podrias ser un poco mas descriptivo?
que es un auxilio de distribuidor?
que es pitarchi?

saludos.


----------



## pulqui (Abr 30, 2008)

armandolopezmx

Es un aparato que cumple la funcion de que si el modulo de encedido o el captor dejan de funcionar se conecta al mismo distribuidor y pode seguir hasta remplazar el repuesto original
aqui lo fabricaba la firma nozzo y la firma pitarchi pero ya no lo fabrican mas , yo tengo un motorhome con un motor chevrolet 250 con encedido electronico y quisiera tenerlo  o fabricar uno simililar para el supuesto caso de tener una averia y poder seguir viaje sin que tengan que remolcarme cosa que ya me a pasado con un peugeot 504 
saludos Pulqui

va un archivo adjunto


----------



## lumineitor (Jun 7, 2008)

Respuesta : podés comprar un distribuidor completo y en caso de falla lo sustituyes y listo, en los desarmaderos se los consigue; personalmente yo tengo un Renault 21 y el sistema de encendido es bastante frágil es por esa razón que reconstruí un Magneti Marelli, igual tengo un módulo y un captor por si acaso, saludos
                                                                     lumineitor


----------



## electron67 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hola, no se mucho de motores, pero parece que esa cosa que buscas es un circuito de descarga que genere una gran tensión para arrancar, puede ser bobina creo, búscalo por ese lado, creo que los tubos fluorescentes usan ese principio de funcionamiento.


----------



## jvgc (Ago 20, 2008)

Actualmente estoy trabajando en eso mismo, lo hice a base de un oscilador 555 en astable el cual me alimenta la base de un transistor 2n2222 y el emisor de éste alimenta la base de otro transistor 2n3055 ( dos transistores en configuración Darlington, creo que es así como se llama ), el emisor del 2n3055 puesto a tierra y el el colector de éste ultimo al negativo de la bobina de ignición, lo probe en una camioneta Caribe 4 cilindros y logré que prendiera, pero al parecer la chispa no es lo suficientemente fuerte porque el motor esta desmayado, tengo la duda de que pueda ser falta de corriente en la salida de la bobina o que la chispa no salta en el momento indicado para coincidir con el paso del rotor, espero te sirva de algo y si logras realizar mejoras a este proyecto nos los notifique. Éxitos.


----------



## luis medina (Nov 27, 2008)

Ok hermano, repasemos, si es un motor 250 Chevrolet con encendido electrónico, quiere decir que dentro del distribuidor existe una bobina que capta las revoluciones del motor y en el preciso momento, envía la señal hacia el módulo que también está interno, éste transforma ésta señal en una corriente aceptable para la bobina, la cual emite la chispa, tambien de manera interna, así pues, la chispa pasa al rotor en coincidencia con la tapa y de ahí el cable la transfiere a la bujía...... sencillo...


Ahora la pregunta a Pulqui ¿ Dónde tu conectas ese aparato que muestras y cómo reconoce las revoluciones del motor ?


----------



## jauncho (Sep 17, 2009)

Master, probá todo afuera del motor y fijate si con la bobina (ese "encendido que hiciste" conectado y las bujías... y si salta chispa sos un groso!!! yo también estoy tratando de hacer un generador de señal para energizar a la bobina para probar inyectores principalmente. si saben algo que funcione avísemne !


----------



## arcontrol2008 (Jul 4, 2011)

Podés usar un 555 para generar los pulsos y con un potenciómetro los variás y para alimentar la bobina o los inyectores un ifr540


----------

